# Quick wash - before and after shots



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)




----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Very nice example you have there! That roof reflection!!!!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

This is a reflection...


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow looks absolutely stunning


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

That's the good thing about dark coloured cars the reflections! That other pic looks like you just took a normal pic lol mirror reflection


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Purple 33s always look smart when they clean

Get out and use it!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I'll be taking it out today for a blast.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> This is a reflection...


That looks like a real picture


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow stunning, just love MP 33 s


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

JTJUDGE said:


> That looks like a real picture


Here's the before shot. Mental eh!


----------



## U K55P UP (Feb 27, 2014)

Mookistar said:


> This is a reflection...


Reflection!! What from the wing mirror!!?? Haha looks nice mate


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> Here's the before shot. Mental eh!


It looks real nice mook, like new once cleaned. If my car doesn't look like this when I get it back I'll be broken hearted.


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

I wish my comes out half as good as yours when I do mine..


----------



## ragt20 (Jun 28, 2003)

looks great mate..


----------



## ForgingEngineer (Aug 31, 2012)

looks amazing, how many hours did that set you back 
so therapeutic lol


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Looks amazing mate, the 2nd pic looks like it's been tree image wrapped


----------



## Jeff cope (Feb 10, 2014)

Stunning car mate 

Beautiful colour


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Love the car Mook, and your quite handy with the camera as well.

Bobby


----------



## Chris shrews (May 17, 2014)

That reflection pic is brilliant, if you hadn't said that was a reflection I would of never noticed


----------

